# Remembering Paul Genaro - Bike



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

Paul was truly a legend  in the bicycle hobby. And Icon and a Pioneer. He was one of my oldest, and longest bicycle Brothers. We picked together all over the north east. And we travelled to many swap meets together. Shared more hotel rooms than I can remember. And we ate a lot of food. Paul loved food.

He was often misunderstood, and some people were a little put off by his grizzly appearance. Despite his looks, he was a gentile giant with a kind heart. And his passion for the hobby was hard to beat.

He was a great mentor and a true Brother.

  Rest in peace my Brother,      

    Catfish


So, lets hear your favorite Paul story.   And if you have photos of Paul - please post them.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm very sad to hear that catfish. Paul was one of the first people to help me with my research into Schwinn badges. Thank you Paul.

Rest in peace Paul. You will be missed.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 21, 2021)

Even tho we never met in person, he would always email me to see how I was doing. It was always enjoyable to interchange some emails with him.  He will be missed, a true bike enthusiast. RIP Paul G


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 21, 2021)

I met Paul, at copake, and he was a good guy. So sad to hear this, may Pauls memories always be eternal!


----------



## GWLW7272 (Mar 21, 2021)

I met Paul while at my first visit to the Trexlertown swap meet almost 30 years ago - he was always cordial to me, always spoke & a wealth of knowledge - R I P


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 21, 2021)

I had no idea we lost Paul....known him for nearly 30 years... sad day now for sure


----------



## badbob (Mar 21, 2021)

Paul was a great guy and very genuine! He will certainly be missed by all of his bike brothers! RIP Paul!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 21, 2021)

So sorry to hear this...
He was a fixture in the hobby.
RIP in Paul... Godspeed.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 21, 2021)

The Funeral Blues
Stop all the clocks, cut off the telephone,
Prevent the dog from barking with a juicy bone,
Silence the pianos and with muffled drum
Bring out the coffin, let the mourners come.
Let aeroplanes circle moaning overhead
Scribbling on the sky the message ‘He is Dead’.
Put crepe bows round the white necks of the public doves,
Let the traffic policemen wear black cotton gloves.
He was my North, my South, my East and West,
My working week and my Sunday rest,
My noon, my midnight, my talk, my song;
I thought that love would last forever: I was wrong.
The stars are not wanted now; put out every one,
Pack up the moon and dismantle the sun,
Pour away the ocean and sweep up the wood;
For nothing now can ever come to any good.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2021)

Paul always seemed to come up with the obscure accessories that nobody had ever seen before.
I would say to him, that it was unusual, because nobody wanted that thing even when it was new, so why were they going to want it 80 years later?
This Powerflo generator light, was just such an item.




I’m not sure, how long Paul had been trying to peddle this odd looking accessory, but when he saw that I had acquired a prewar Schwinn, Sports Tourist Paramount, he would periodically send me a reminder, that the Powerflo Generator Light was still available.
I wasn’t all that crazy about it, but after he wore me down for about a year, I finally caved in, and bought it.
I’m still not all that crazy about it, but he was right about one thing.
I still haven’t ever seen another one.

Rest In Peace, Paul.


----------



## chitown (Mar 21, 2021)

I remember when I was a young whippersnapper here on the cabe & members were excited to get Paul on the site & with good reason. He was not only a wealth of information, he was kind & patient (until he wasn't) & most of all honest. Very sorry for the loss of your friend & the hobbies friend.

"Love lost, such a cost
Give me things that don't get lost
Like a coin that won't get tossed
Rolling home to you"


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 21, 2021)

When I first got into the hobby/became a member on the Cabe....Paul was the first person to reach out and sell me my first wood rim bicycle. It sparked quite an obsession.  When I first got to meet him at memory lane... in person, I thanked him for the bicycle and he remembered my name. Meant a lot to me being new to the hobby. Was a real legend, and a great guy!  I am sure I am not the only one that Paul hooked into antique bicycle hobby. He will be greatly missed. RIP Paul.


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 21, 2021)

Me and Paul were driving to Grey Main to see a 2 car garage filled with bike shop contents from a shop that closed in the 1960s - on the way up we saw a yard filled with junk pedal cars laying on top of cars all over the property - we pull in a guy comes running out of the house with a shotgun pointed at us yelling get the hell off my property - did not know that a 318 Dodge pickup could do the 1/4 mile in 7.8 seconds  ... we just laughed it off


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 21, 2021)

Paul was a Lawyer - we loved to go to a steak house close to his m
Moms house in Mahwah NJ they had a mistake on the happy hour menu that was never changed - I would love to watch him argue and win his pint of Guinness and pay a Budweiser price


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2021)

Very sad news to hear, RIP.


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 21, 2021)

we spent many a trip together just picking and poking around - I remember he called me one time and told me about this new thing on the internet - EBAY - LOL things only had one photo - we spent a year going to retail antique stores doubling / tripling our money on toys , photos ,bikes what a year we would sit at bike shows with Burgerking crowns on we had a lot of fun -  a truly great guy a hole in my heart for ever - crying as I write this  RIP Paul


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> we spent many a trip together just picking and poking around - I remember he called me one time and told me about this new thing on the internet - EBAY - LOL things only had one photo - we spent a year going to retail antique stores doubling / tripling our money on toys , photos ,bikes what a year we would sit at bike shows with Burgerking crowns on we had a lot of fun -  a truly great guy a hole in my heart for ever - crying as I write this  RIP Paul




If you have any photos of those days, please post them. I know I have some packed away that I need to scan in. 

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 21, 2021)

So sorry to hear. I bought some nice bike parts from him over the years including a rare 1941 schwinn autocycle tank. Had some good stories about finding great parts at Hershey years ago. Really knew his bike stuff. Will be missed.


----------



## tim elder (Mar 21, 2021)

A great loss to the hobby indeed.  I had many conversations and arguments over originality of items but never enough to not call him a friend.  The decades roll by fast. RIP


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 21, 2021)

Years ago on one of my visits to PG's house, I arrived at about 2am. He came out and gave me a huge bear hug and we sat at his picnic table.
He said that he had something that he really needed my help with, and was dead serious. I said, "name it". So he puts his arm on the table, hand up and says, "I need you to teach me how to arm wrestle". I asked why? He said that at the local bar there was a guy about half his size that he just could not beat and it was killing him.
So I told him to put his arm down and said, the best trick about arm wrestling that I can teach you is NOT to arm wrestle! As a big guy its lose/lose. You beat him, everyone will say its because your so much bigger than he is, you lose and you got smoked by a guy half your size! You have no health insurance, your out of shape, and too old for that crap. All risk and no reward."
He replied with two words, "F'n genius!"

High praise from the guy that I always considered the real genius of our group.


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

This is from a group trip we took to Chestnut Hollow a few years ago. It was only the second time Paul had ever been there. For a long time there was some bad blood between  Paul and the Peters boys. A few years before this photo, Paul and I were driving around Michigan and I told him I needed to make a stop... He had no idea I was taking him to the Peters place. And they didn't know either. It was a little heated at first, but I was able to broker the peace, and all the past bad blood was forgiven by all.






 Photo by Classicriders


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you , my 1st story with Paul was many years ago , he introduced himself with his dog as blinky and stinky , I knew about stinky ! Paul told me he was attacked in new York city , and the punks stuck a radio antenna in his eye (blinky), . He told me it stopped his pursuit in the law craft ,. . Paul was a good guy , he found some of the best stuff , . His cyclopedia of knowledge was endless . R.I.P. PAUL GENERO , YOU ARE MISSED , YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 22, 2021)

I didn't quite know what to make of Paul when I first met him. His appearance was a bit off putting and his habit of bringing a van load of stuff to Copake and then never unloading it was confusing.  But I came to look forward to seeing him on the Sheep field.  His absence will be felt by many.  He did turn up some great finds in his lifetime.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...raphs-st-louis-mo-1914-1917.38523/post-213199


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m very sad to hear this. Paul was a great guy.  One of the only to show up at my fathers salvage yard when we had well over 500 bikes.  He left with an Allstate scooter.  Fair winds and following seas. These are the good old days


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2021)

Paul's family are dealing with his loss, and need time. They have requested privacy, but understand that there are many people who would like to pass on their condolences.

All cards and letters can be mailed to me, and they will be shared with Paul's family.

If anyone needs my address, please pm me.

That is all the info I have. Please respect the family's request for privacy.

Catfish


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks for the news about Paul. Never met him in person but had contact thru the years-an old timer for sure-going back 30+ years maybe. Was talking with him just last month. Wow-here today/gone tomorrow! R.I.P.  PG (Bike)!


----------



## lorne-shields (Apr 4, 2021)

I built a wonderful friendship with Paul.  I found him the perfect Gentle~man.  Truly an honest broker in life.....a gentle giant.  He went out of his way to be nice.   A fountain of knowledge which he gladly shared.   For me ~ worth mentioning....>> Two treasures he found for me were: (A) the ORIGINAL Patent Model from the USA Patent Office for the Otto Dicycle 1880.  No mean feat!  I had to fly from Toronto to Seattle to pay and pick it up.   (B) The other was the ORIGINAL Vellum patent document from the (Queen Victoria's) UK Patent Office for the May 21st, 1863 RANTOON of J. Goodman.  This is described as a 'hand and foot powered' Manumotive vehicle.  An exceptional rarity.  I always made sure he had first refusal on many of my post 1900 objects.  Every transaction we had was completed as one would hope.   He will be missed.


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 10, 2021)

The last time I saw Paul was at Memory Lane, Grand Rapids.  He and I traded parts back and forth over the years, mostly in person transactions.  At that last meet, he sold me a lamp that I'm extremely fond of.  It is a hand lamp with a unique hanging mechanism.  I cleaned it up some, and it's in beautiful condition.  I've collected lighting for 40 years, and I cherish this lamp. I intended to tell Paul how thrilled I am to own it the next time I saw him.  I didn't know Paul as well as some of the more "seasoned" collectors, but he was my friend, and I miss him.  Thank you Paul!

20th Century MFG Co
Made in USA
Carbide


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 17, 2021)

I made this 'Fat Yankee' badge for PG years ago... If you look at the right side glass, you'll notice it's frosted (he lost an eye decades ago), he really got a kick out of that. It's the only one in existence. He'd tease me when my french accent came out when I got exited about bikes and Whizzers and spoke english too fast (I'm Quebecois), made all kinds of 'frog' jokes and I loved him for his uniqueness and big heart. I'd call him the fat Yankee or The Bike Oracle Of Upstate New York...

Years ago, i'd bought a valve cover for my 261 inline Six Stovebolt but the sender would not ship to Canada, so I had it shipped to Paul who would then bring it to Hershey. He took delivery of MY valve cover, hung it in a tree and shot it with what must have been 200 rounds. Then brought it to Hershey...It's still hanging in my garage, a rusted reminder of a unique friendship... So long, 'Fats', pretty sure Stinky is waiting for you.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 17, 2021)

Paul was more than my friend ... he was the brother i never had.

I miss him so much it still hurts.

patric


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2021)

hoofhearted said:


> Paul was more than my friend ... he was the brother i never had.
> 
> I miss him so much it still hurts.
> 
> patric




I feel your pain. 

   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2021)

I never had the honor meeting Paul. From the threads and post he was truly a stand up guy. 
Rest in Peace.

@catfish _,I hope you don't mind that I gleeped your pictures. _


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2022)

hoofhearted said:


> Paul was more than my friend ... he was the brother i never had.
> 
> I miss him so much it still hurts.
> 
> patric




I feel the same way. Not just about him, but other brothers who are lost to me.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Apr 22, 2022)

I agree. Wonderful person.


----------

